# Cineese Books?



## tubaguy63 (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm looking for a good chinese cook book that would best emulate a chinese takeout, over gourmet chineese.
Key recipes I am looking for are a great fried rice recipte (either dark or light in color) and some type of savory, garlic-chicken-veg dish.
Also, does anyone know a recipe for the white-colored friend rice they serve at japanese steakhouses like Benihana?

:chef: 

Thanks!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

If you want really authentic stuff, I understand that Fuschia Dunlop has done some excellent books. (I've not seen them myself, but friends really like them.)


----------



## scott123 (Dec 23, 2003)

I hate to be the bearer of bad tidings but...

There is no such thing as a cookbook that covers Chinese restaurant food. I have searched far and wide and come up with hundreds of Chinese cookbooks, all authentic, and not one covering the adulterated american chinese cuisine that we get at our favorite restaurant. And just to rub salt in the wound, you'll find a lot of copycat recipes online (www.recipesource.com) that are created not by Chinese restaurant chefs but by customers who guess at what's in the dish. One of my goals in life is to earn enough money to be able to bribe my Chinese restaurant chef into giving me their recipes.

Same thing for Indian food too - tons of cookbooks, all authentic and not one that will come anything close to the food we get when eating out.


----------

